# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Basic Excel data layout principles and fundamental spreadsheet design tips

## ConneXionLost

Here's a few web links to some useful information:

An Introduction to Spreadsheets

Jan's Excel Spreadsheet Design

Overview of Spreadsheets

If you have more, please add to this list.

42!

----------


## Palmetto

Excel/VBA Golden Rules

Excel Best Practices

----------


## broro183

Here's some principles I met early in my excel work: http://www.eusprig.org/smbp.pdf
from http://www.sysmod.com/sslinks.htm

However, there's an existing thread on the forum, which these links could/should be added to (if they are not already listed there (?)):
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...additions.html

hth
Rob

----------

